# MA4001? Where to get larger amounts



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried Chevre using some MA4001 I had lying around and a reduced amount of calf rennet to get a cream cheese type Chevre, and it turned out to be a very nice mild cheese that lasted only about an hour (finally found one that my boyfriend will eat...may not be a good thing!). I'd like to buy some of the culture in bulk, but can't seem to locate it. Hoegger's got it in a three pack of itty bitty packets for $21.95. I did a web search, but am coming up with nothing in bulk...can anyone help me find it?

New England has MA4002 in "large packets" for $17.95, but it doesn't say how large the packets are. I read that MA4001 and MA40002 are the same, can someone verify?

I had been using Hoegger's Chevre Culture (FD???), but it always seemed to have a bitter note to it, not buttery. If Hoegger's is *not  * FD, I may order some FD if someone can set me straight on that count too! (Hoegger's package is plain silver, no writing on package, no listing of cultures on paper either. I'd call, but last time Anne was a bit....um, caustic. LOL)

thanks much!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

www.dairyconnection.com
I use FD and rennet and that is all.
It makes a very nice creamy product.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

I have some spare 25 DCU packs. Want me to send you a few? I think I paid $10 for them, have to check.



> but it doesn't say how large the packets are.


edit: actually not sure what size. It comes in 5 DCU and 25 DCU, so I'm guessing 25 DCU.



> I read that MA4001 and MA40002 are the same, can someone verify?


Not identical, they are variants used together in rotation for phage control. But they work the same, have same pH curve, taste, etc.

Not sure what Hoegger uses.


----------

